# MICHAEL JORDAN I'm Building a $12.4 Million Cigar-Smoking PARADISE



## WyldKnyght

Source: Michael Jordan -- I'm Building a $12.4 Million Cigar-Smoking PARADISE | TMZ.com

Consider the world record for "largest humidor ever" broken -- Michael Jordan's $12.4 MILLION Jupiter, FL palace is juuust about ready to move in to ... and it features an insane cigar-friendly home theater.

His Airness -- rarely seen these days without a tightly-rolled Cuban between his teeth -- has been building the 28,000 square foot estate for the past three years, complete with a giant state-of-the-art home theater ... outfitted with special equipment made to handle mass amounts of cigar smoke.

The 3-acre, 11-bedroom compound is being built in the middle of an ultra-exclusive golf course community called the Jack Nicklaus' Bear Club ... where Tiger Woods also lives.

It's unclear where Jordan plans to display his 4 MVP trophies and 6 NBA Championship rings ... but between the main house, the pool house, the guest house, and the 2-story guard house ... he's got plenty of choices.

FYI -- There's also a ridiculous athletic facility ... complete with b-ball court, naturally.


----------



## Cypress

Talk about having rich friends over for a smoke.


----------



## FWTX

EARTH to Craig - EARTH to Craig!!!
What are you doing?
Yesterday it was $5000.00 cigars - today it's hangin with MJ ?!?!
He's not going to invite us over!!!

(I wonder if that mystery Chinaman was his agent at the auction! - YEAH - that's the ticket!!!)


----------



## WyldKnyght

FWTX said:


> EARTH to Craig - EARTH to Craig!!!
> What are you doing?
> Yesterday it was $5000.00 cigars - today it's hangin with MJ ?!?!
> He's not going to invite us over!!!
> 
> (I wonder if that mystery Chinaman was his agent at the auction! - YEAH - that's the ticket!!!)


I'm just full of useless sh!t... LOL that's what happens when you go on the road for 2 weeks and get bored in the hotel room and start surfing the web LOL


----------



## FWTX

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm just full of useless sh!t... LOL that's what happens when you go on the road for 2 weeks and get bored in the hotel room and start surfing the web LOL


So you don't discount the possibility that that Chinese guy was buying for Michael?


----------



## WyldKnyght

FWTX said:


> So you don't discount the possibility that that Chinese guy was buying for Michael?


You just never know, maybe he was his contractor...


----------



## sweater88

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm just full of useless sh!t... LOL that's what happens when you go on the road for 2 weeks and get bored in the hotel room and start surfing the web LOL


you better not have been in SoCal. If you came down here and didn't contact me I'd fly up to that dry lakebed you live in and kick your ass!


----------



## WyldKnyght

sweater88 said:


> you better not have been in SoCal. If you came down here and didn't contact me I'd fly up to that dry lakebed you live in and kick your ass!


Nope, nowhere near any BOTL, I was on an island, not ISOM, that's in January, Prince Edward Island.


----------



## Hermit

Love that guy!
Just wish he'd been a better baseball player.


----------



## exprime8

I wanna see the Humidor in that bad boy!


----------



## Maverick7232

Just saw the pictures of that bad boy, incredible.

I just hope they can finish it before the end of the world happens on the 21st


----------



## Jordan23

Well, well....since this is about me, let me clear a few things up....I'll have my people contact TMZ...its actually 13 million, but whatever.

It's great being King. I also have cutters (not the tools, but people to cut), lighters (ditto),and Cubans (women and baccy) on hand.

Peace

Signed Mike.


----------



## dscl

Hermit said:


> Love that guy!
> Just wish he'd been a better baseball player.


Haha no kidding right!


----------



## chevy699

He saved the world from aliens by beating them in basketball, and now this!


----------



## joshuarodger

Pfft, who doesn't have one of those. Boooring. :yawn:


----------



## Themadlbb

Can...can I go there?


----------



## kylej1

Just coming across this thread, I found it kinda of funny...Yesterday I was passing by the Bears Club (I live in Jupiter, FL) and Michael was pulling out in his White Ferrari 458 Italia with a cigar in his hand held out the window...

Very nice, Michael!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Really it was Michael Jordan supporting communism all this time...


----------



## RTChallenger13

Wonder how busy Don Vincente is going to be trying to fill his stock.....


----------



## bretted432

Wow, this is the best thing I've read all day... Gosh, I wish I had money like that. I would build a castle made out of stogies...


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

I want to be like Mike!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Nothing is more exciting than watching celebrities spend a superfluous amount of money on something unnecessary! I can't help but get excited to see someone drop more coin than I can hope to earn in my lifetime on something they don't need :biggrin: Meanwhile Scottie is smoking in a plywood outbuilding and Dennis is lighting sticks in Pyongyang with Kin Jong. Neither have been invited for a cameo appearance in one of Michael's Hanes commercials.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tobias Lutz said:


> Nothing is more exciting than watching celebrities spend a superfluous amount of money on something unnecessary! I can't help but get excited to see someone drop more coin than I can hope to earn in my lifetime on something they don't need :biggrin: Meanwhile Scottie is smoking in a plywood outbuilding and Dennis is lighting sticks in Pyongyang with Kin Jong. Neither have been invited for a cameo appearance in one of Michael's Hanes commercials.


Well, he does need it; that boat load has been docked and waiting...

I'd like to know if he has a smoking jacket, and what he paid for it..


----------



## Hubby

Of course he does TTecheTTe... Probably one for each day of the week.. All custom hand made! And as for Rodman let his butt stay over there with Kim Jung!!


----------



## Er999

Hubby said:


> Of course he does TTecheTTe... Probably one for each day of the week.. All custom hand made! And as for Rodman let his butt stay over there with Kim Jung!!





TTecheTTe said:


> Well, he does need it; that boat load has been docked and waiting...
> 
> I'd like to know if he has a smoking jacket, and what he paid for it..


ound: :rofl: I agree with hubby he probably has super high end custom jacket and for each day of the week, I would not be surprised at all what with the money bomb that he is dropping. As for what he paid for it it's probably a state secret...(state of the cigar nation! :biggrin


----------



## beercritic

I bet he ain't buying bundles of bargain sticks.


----------



## TnGPro

bretted432 said:


> I would build a castle made out of stogies...


Don't invite anyone from here over, they'll smoke your castle to the ground.


----------



## midnight warrior

At least all the money I spend on his shoes went to a good use..


----------



## CigarInspector

Wonder what MJ's go to daily stick is? That would be sweet if they came out with a Limited Edition Michael Jordan Cigar mirroring his favorite smoke. Like Mike's favorite flavor for Gatorade but for a Cigar company.


----------



## Hiroshiro

Psh I've seen better...j/k j/k Man to have something like that ::life is unfair:: haha


----------



## JKlavins

So wait, don't get me wrong, I'm born and raised in Chicago, enjoyed the #23 Michael Jordan days first hand, still a huge fan (never bought the sneakers though) but it seems like he just made an incredible cigar-smoke friendly environment. The article mentions nothing about the actual humidor (which is no doubt ridiculously awesome) but the article is talking about his movie theater. Maybe regular media people confuse smoking rooms with humidors?


----------



## Hiroshiro

I was trying to Look Online and the Thing that Bothers me is Why Does He Get to Smoke Cuban Cigars in the United States but not regular people. Many Other Celebrities do too! Seems slightly Bias especially when they are consistently breaking the law. As for His Favorite smoke seems like Lusies


----------



## Bloodwood

That's pretty killer layout. Must be nice to have all that money


----------



## midnight warrior

You usually see mj with a cohiba or monte cc.....


----------



## Hiroshiro

Yea. I was reading his old interview with Cigar Aficionados... Quite honest about his Consumption of Cuban Cigars... Celebrities...psh


----------



## LGHT

How is it that he can walk around with an cubans all day and night and not get any flake for it??? Must be nice


----------



## huynha

He's Michael Jordan, how unfair it might be.


----------



## Chilone

LGHT said:


> How is it that he can walk around with an cubans all day and night and not get any flake for it??? Must be nice


Money and celebrity can get you anything. I once heard about this guy named OJ Simpson..........


----------



## JayEsseff

LGHT said:


> How is it that he can walk around with an cubans all day and night and not get any flake for it??? Must be nice


I see guys (US Citizens) on here and on YouTube all the time with massive CC collections and they're regular Joe's. I don't imagine it would be difficult for someone like MJ to get away with it, lol.

I think the overall answer is that nobody really cares about that embargo.


----------



## Jerren

Not sure if you guys noticed but TMZ wrote this story. They aren't exactly known for the journalistic integrity. I'm guessing the writer of this article doesn't even know about the embargo. 

As far as why Jordan gets away with it...can you imagine someone trying to bust him. He'd just smile and say "I'm Michael Jordan." They'd giggle like a school girl, ask for his autograph, and will let him drive off into the sunset with his $500,000 italian super car.


----------



## huskers

This house was for sale last year...........Believe it sold.

Michael Jordan House: Auctioning 56,000 Foot Compound [PICS] - Business Insider


----------



## Jerren

huskers said:


> This house was for sale last year...........Believe it sold.
> 
> Michael Jordan House: Auctioning 56,000 Foot Compound [PICS] - Business Insider


Yah I didn't have anything better to do so I bought it while I was bored one weekend. You can come check it out whenever you like.

I didn't want to make a big deal of it, thats why I never said anything here.


----------



## huskers

Jerren said:


> Yah I didn't have anything better to do so I bought it while I was bored one weekend. You can come check it out whenever you like.
> 
> I didn't want to make a big deal of it, thats why I never said anything here.


blasphemy.


----------



## Boinargly

I dont find this on google Lol


----------



## DaWhyte86

Chilone said:


> Money and celebrity can get you anything. I once heard about this guy named OJ Simpson..........


Got to be careful man... There are people from Buffalo here we banned the name OJ from being said haha.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Hiroshiro said:


> I was trying to Look Online and the Thing that Bothers me is Why Does He Get to Smoke Cuban Cigars in the United States but not regular people. Many Other Celebrities do too! Seems slightly Bias especially when they are consistently breaking the law. As for His Favorite smoke seems like Lusies


That was the exact same thing I thought. I don't really hear of people getting in trouble for smoking a Cuban but don't ever see them bragging they have them or smoking them in public like celebs.


----------



## Cold Front

Speaking with experience, Importing a cuban is illegal because of OFAC (Office of Foreign Assets Control) due to current embargoes and sanctions. Having a cuban in itself is not illegal (there is more to is to it). As with anything dealing with the government, there are exceptions, waivers, etc.. But let me say, just because it's "Cuban" doesn't make it a good cigar. I have many cigars I prefer over a cuban. With the changing politics in our relations to Cuba, I foresee some changes in those laws. Let the celebs smoke those $50+ cigars and I will continue with the Alec Bradley I hold in my slightly stained fingers....


----------

